# كيف نصلّي؟ (مقالات



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

​علمنا الرب يسوع المسيح أن نتوجه كمؤمنين إلى الرب وأن نقول له: أبانا الذي في السموات. هذه هي مقدمة الصلاة الربانية .
قبل كل شيء نلاحظ أن الرب يسوع المسيح يعلمنا بأن ندعو الله "أبانا". لماذا ندعو الله أبانا؟ ندعو الله أبانا السماوي مستندين بذلك إلى تعاليم الكلمة الإلهية التي تفهمنا بأننا عندما نتقدم من الله في صلواتنا إنما نتقدم إليه ليس فقط كخالقنا وصانع الكون بأسره بل أيضاً كأبينا السماوي الذي يحبنا ويتحنن ويشفق علينا. كلمة آب إنما تولد فينا روح الثقة والإيمان بالله وتبعد عنا في نفس الوقت كل شك لأن الذي نذهب إليه في صلواتنا هو أبونا السماوي الذي يرغب في الاستماع إلينا وفي إعطائنا جميع الأمور والأشياء التي تؤول إلى مجد اسمه القدوس وإلى خيرنا الزمني والأبدي. وهذه بعض الآيات الكتابية التي تبحث في موضوع الله، الآب السماوي لجميع المؤمنين.
قال الرسول بولس في رسالته إلى أهل الإيمان في رومية:
لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله، إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ: يا أبا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله، فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً، ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح، إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه" (8: 14- 17).
وقال الرب يسوع المسيح في عظته المعروفة بالعظة على الجبل والواردة في الإنجيل حسب متى:
"فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالحري أبوكم الذي في السموات يهب خيرات للذين يسألون" (7: 11).
وكتب الرسول يوحنا في رسالته الأولى إلى المؤمنين في آسيا الصغرى قائلاً:
"انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب حتى ندعى أولاد الله" (3: 1).
وفي رسالته إلى غلاطية كتب بولس الرسول عن موضوعنا قائلاً:
"ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب" (4: 6).
ونلاحظ هنا أن الكتاب يعلمنا بكل وضوح أننا لا نقدر أن ندعو الله أبانا إن لم نكن قد قبلنا الخلاص العظيم الذي أعده لنا بواسطة يسوع المسيح وعمله الكفاري الفدائي على الصليب. لأن هذا الامتياز العظيم هو فقط للذين تصالحوا مع الله الخالق والذين تخلّصوا من عبودية الشر والخطية والشيطان. وهذا ظاهر من التعاليم الكتابية الآتية:
قال الرسول يوحنا في مقدمة الإنجيل المعروف باسمه:
"وأما كل الذين قبلوه (أي قبلوا المسيح يسوع كمخلّص ورب) فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه، الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله" (1: 12و 13).
وقال بولس الرسول عن قصد الله الأزلي بخصوص المؤمنين:
"إذ سبق فعيَّننا للتبني بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرّة مشيئته" (أفسس 1: 5)
ونلاحظ أيضاً في نص الصلاة الربانية أن المسيح يود أن نصليها بصيغة الجمع أي أننا نقول: أبانا لا أبي. مع أنه بمقدور كل مؤمن ومؤمنة أن يتوجها إلى الله كأفراد إلا أن المسيح يلفت نظرنا إلى أن حياتنا الدينية لها صبغة اجتماعية جمهورية وأننا لا نصلي إلى الله كمجرد أفراد بل كجماعات مؤمنة. وكذلك يعلمنا السيد المسيح بأن نردف قائلين: الذي في السموات لكن نرفع أرواحنا إلى الله القادر على كل شيء والمسيطر على الكون بأسره والذي لا يتوانى عن الإصغاء إلينا كأولاده المتبنين. وهكذا كما يناشدنا صاحب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: لنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه.
فكرة الاخ المبارك ابو تربو​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2012)

*ما هي الصلاة؟*

*ما هي الصلاة؟*​ 



​

*قال أحد المفكّرين: الصلاة هي أعمق وأسمى مظهر طبيعيّ من مظاهر النفس، وستبقى    هكذا إلى ما شاء الله. وتظهر طبيعة الصلاة في الإنسان في عموميّتها وشمول    استعمالها بين أصناف جميع الناس وطبقاتهم ولغاتهم وأديانهم. فهي وإن اختلفت صورها    وأشكالها ومواضيعها، تُستعمَل في كلّ زمان ومكان، حتّى بين أكثر الشعوب بدائيّة.*​ *قد يفشل بعض الناس لأنّهم لم يروا جواباً أو نتيجة لصلواتهم، ولكنّهم مع ذلك    لا ينقطعون كلّيّاً عن الصلاة، لأنّ في إنسانهم الباطن ميلاً فطريّاً إلى الصلاة.*​ *ولعلّه بوحي من هذه الحقيقة حين سُئل صموئيل جونسن عن الأدلّة التي تؤيّد    الصلاة، قال: إنّ الصلاة لا تحتاج إلى دليل خارجيّ عنها. لأنّ أدلّتها فيها، وهي    من طبائع الإنسان ووظائفه، كالتنفّس والأكل والشرب. فيمارسها كأنّها جزء من أجزاء    وجوده.*​ *
*
*وممّا يبرهن لنا أنّ الصلاة طبيعيّة في الإنسان وليست اكتسابيّة، وهو أنّ    الإنسان مهما ارتقى وتقدّم في الحضارة والعلوم، لا يحسب ذاته أرقى من أن يصلّي.    فقد عُرِف بالاختبار أنّ الإنسان مهما تقدّم في الفكر والتمدّن، يجد أنّ الصلاة    بغاية الملائمة والموافقة لأحواله.*​ * يتبع ....*​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يناير 2012)

*السؤال: لماذا نصلي؟

الجواب: *لماذا نصلي؟ لماذا نصلي والله متحكم في جميع الأشياء؟ ولماذا نصلي ان كان الله يعلم مسبقاً مانريد؟

(1) الصلاة هو صورة من صور خدمة الله (لوقا 36:2-38). ونصلي لأن الله أمرنا بالصلاة (فيليبي 6:4-7).

(2) كان المسيح والكنيسة الأولي مثالاً لنا في الصلاة (مرقس 35:1 وأعمال الرسل 14:1 و 42:2 و 1:3 و23:4-31 و 4:6 و 1:13-3). فان أعطي المسيح أهمية للصلاة، فيجب علينا أيضاً أن نصلي.

(3) يبغي الله أن تكون الصلاة الطريقة للحصول علي استجابة منه لمواقف عديدة:

(أ) التجهيز لقرارات هامة (لوقا 12:6 -13).

(ب) التغلب علي العوائق الشيطانية في حياتنا (متي 14:17-21).

(ج) جمع الفعلة للحصاد الروحي (لوقا 2:10).

(د) الحصول علي القوة للتغلب علي التجارب (متي 41:26).

(ه) طريقة لتعضيد الآخرين روحياً (أفسس 18:6-19).

(4) لدينا وعد الله بأن صلاتنا لن تذهب لعدم، وان لم نحصل علي أجابة محددة لطلباتنا (متي 6:6 ورومية 26:8-27).

(5) أنه يعدنا أنه أن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته، فأنه سيستمع لنا (يوحنا الأولي 14:5-15).

وفي بعض الأحيان يؤجل الله استجابته لصلاتنا حسب حكمته لمصلحتنا. وفي هذه الأحيان لابد أن نستمر في الصلاة بلجاجة (متي 7:7 و لوقا 1:18-8). ولا يجب أن نتجه للصلاة لأننا نريد أن يفعل الله مانريد في الأرض، ولكن لكي يحقق مشيئته هو علي الأرض. فحكمة الله أكثر عمقا وأتساعاً من معرفتنا.

وفي الأحيان التي لا نعرف فيها بالتحديد مشيئة الله، فالصلاة هي الوسيلة لمعرفة ارادته. فان لم يسأل بطرس المسيح أن يأمره ان يأتي اليه علي الماء ويخرج من القارب، لكانت فاتته الفرصة (متي 28:14-29). وان لم تطلب المراة السورية من ان يخرج المسيح الشيطان من ابنتها لما كانت ستشفي (مرقس 26:7-30). وان لم يصرخ الأعمي من جرش للمسيح أن يلمسه، لكان مازال أعمي (لوقا 35:18-43). ويقول الله أننا لا ننال لأننا لا نطلب (يعقوب 2:4). ومن ناحية فالصلاة مثل مشاركة الأنجيل مع الآخرين. لا نعلم من سيستجيب للرسالة ان لم نشارك الرسالة مع الجميع. وبالمثل فنحن لن نعلم ان كانت الصلاة ستستجاب ان لم نصلي.

وعدم الصلاة يمثل عدم الأيمان والثقة في الله وكلمته. فنحن نصلي لنؤكد ايماننا بالله، وبأنه سيفعل ما وعده في كلمته، وسيباركنا أكثر مما نطلب أو نفتكر (أفسس 20:3). والصلاة هي الوسيلة الرئيسية التي نري من خلالها عمل الله في حياة الآخرين. فهي وسيلتنا للأتصال بقدرة الله، ووسيلتنا للتغلب علي العدو وجيوشه (ابليس واجناده) الذين لا نقدر التغلب عليهم بأنفسنا. ولذا فأني أتمني أن يجدنا الله دائماً أمام عرشه، لأن لنا رئيس كهنة في السماء يشعر بكل ما نمر به (عبرانيين 15:4-16). ووعده لنا بأن طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في أفعالها (يعقوب 16:5-18). ليمجد الرب أسمه وذاته في حياتنا لكي نأتي دائماً له بالصلاة.

يتبع ..​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2012)

*ما هى صلاة الخاطىء؟*

* ما هى صلاة الخاطىء؟






 الجواب:  صلاة الخاطىء هى صلاة يتلوها الشخص عندما يدرك أنه خاطيء وأنه يحتاج الى  مخلص.  ترديد صلاه الخاطىء لن تأتى فى حد ذاتها بأيه نتيجة. صلاة الخاطىء  تكون ذات تأثير عندما تمثل معرفه وادراك الشخص وأعترافه بالخطيئه التى  أرتكبها وأحتياجه للخلاص .

أول جزء من صلاة الخاطىء هو التسليم بأننا جميعا خطاة. رومية (10:3) يوضح  لنا "مكتوب أنه ليس بارا ولا واحد".   الكتاب المقدس يوضح أننا جميعا قد  أخطأنا ونحتاج للغفران والرحمه من الله (تيطس 5:3-7) و بسبب خطايانا نستحق  عقاب أبدى ( متى 46:25) صلاه الخاطىء هى تضرع وطلب للنعمة بدلا من العقاب .

الجزء الثانى من صلاة الخاطىء هى معرفه ما صنعه الله ليبدل طبيعتنا  الخاطئة. الله أخذ صورة أنسان وتجسد فى شخص يسوع المسيح ( يوحنا 1:1  و 14)  يسوع علمنا الحقيقه عن الله وعاش حياه بارة وخالية من الخطيئة ( يوحنا  46:8) و ( كورونثوس الثانيه 21:5) وبعد ذلك مات يسوع على الصليب بدلا عنا  آخذا على نفسه العقاب المستحق علينا (روميه 8:5) ثم قام يسوع من الموت حتى  يثبت نصرته على الخطيئة و الموت والجحيم  (كولوسى 15:2) و (كورونثوس الاولى  أصحاح 15).

من أجل هذا كله غفرت لنا خطايانا ونلنا الوعد بالحياه الأبديه ان آمننا  بيسوع المسيح . علينا فقط أن نؤمن أنه مات بدلا عنا وقام من الأموات (روميه  9:10-10).  نحن ننال الخلاص بالنعمه فقط من خلال الايمان بشخص يسوع المسيح  وحده فقط. ( أفسس 8:2) يعلن "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان وذلك ليس منكم  هو عطية الله ". 

أن تصلى صلاة الخاطىء هى ببساطة أعترافك بأنك تعتمد على شخص الرب يسوع  المسيح كمخلصك. لآ توجد كلمات سحرية تؤدى للخلاص. الأيمان بموت يسوع المسيح  وقيامته هو الذى يخلصنا. أذا كنت تعتقد أنك خاطىء وتحتاج الى الخلاص من  خلال يسوع المسيح يمكنك أن تردد الصلاة التالية:  " صلاه الخاطىء.






يارب، أعلم أنني خاطيء وأنني أستحق العقاب.  ولكني أؤمن أن يسوع المسيح  مخلصي.  أنني أؤمن أن موته وقيامته يقدم لي غفران الخطايا.  أنا أؤمن بيسوع  ويسوع وحده كربي ومخلصي. أشكرك يارب لخلاصي و لغفرانك لخطيئتي. آمين !

يتبع ....
*​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2012)

فكره
جميله وممميزه جدااا
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2012)

* الصلاة الربانية | الصلاة الربيّة



الكتاب المقدس كتاب الكتب ولا نعني بذلك أنها الصلاة الوحيدة، أو أننا لا نصلي غيرها، بل نعني أنها مثال صلواتنا ونموذج لروحها وأسلوبها ولا يمكن أن تخرج صلاة مثل هذه إلا من فم ابن الله. قال أباء الكنيسة أنها ملخص الديانة المسيحية فتتضمن الطلبات والتوسلات والتشكرات وكل غايات الصلاة الزمنية والروحية، الإلهية والإنسانية مرتبة على ترتيب مناسب جميل. وتصاحب هذه الصلاة المسيحي من المهد إلى اللحد ولا يمكن أن يعوض عنها وبعد ما نكون قد فرغنا من ذكر كل احتياجاتنا وجميع ألفاظ الصلاة نعود إلى هذه الصلاة فنجدها أحسن من كل ما تفوهنا به.

تنقسم الصلاة الربانية إلى ثلاثة أقسام:**

(1) الدعاء "أبانا الذي في السموات".

(2) الطلبات وهي ست أو سبع.

(3) التمجيد. أما الدعاء فينبهنا إلى أننا أولاد الله وأخوة بعضنا لبعض وإن السماء هي وطننا الحقيقي الذي يجب أن نرتقبه في الصلاة. وتنقسم الطلبات إلى قسمين، ثلاث منها تختص باسم الله وملكوته ومشيئته وثلاث باحتياجات الإنسان الزمنية والروحية حتى ينجو من الشرير. أما التمجيد "لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد آمين" فهو خاتمة جميلة ومناسبة للصلاة الرّبانية كما وردت في إنجيل متى.


الصلوات السهمية



مصطلح الصلاة السهمية يُطلَق على الصلوات الإرتجالية القصيرة، أو الصلوات الآبائية القصيرة المعروفة، مثل صلاة يسوع وغيرها.. 
 وهي صلوات صغيرة تصليها في أي مكان، وفي أي وقت..  سواء في فترات العمل أو الراحة أو غيرها..

*




* الصلاة الإرتجالية**



الصلاة الأرتجالية improvised prayer من أن تقولها في نهاية الصلاة بالمزامير، فصلاة المزامير هى التمهيد واعداد النفس للدخول في الصلاة الارتجالية التي تقدم بها بكلماتك الخاصة أشواقك وشكرك وتسبيحك، وتعرض أمام الله متاعبك وآلامك وآمالك وتبثه شكواك، فتجد منه أذنا صاغية وقبولا واستجابة.

تُصَلي صلواتك الارتجالية بأسلوبك الخاص، ولكن على نمط صلوات الأجبية بما فيها من عناصر الشكر والتوبة والتسبيح وطلب الرحمة والمعونة..  وبالجملة أطلب كل ما هو صالح وموافق لمشيئة الله ولا يتعارض مع وصيته المقدسة.

ويقول يوحنا الرسول "وهذه هى الثقة التي لنا عنده انه أن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا" (1 يو 5: 14) كما يقول أيضا "مهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا نحفظ وصاياه ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه (1يو 3: 22)".

وغالباً ما تتبع هذه الصلاة صلوات الأجبية كما أوضحنا أعلاه، أو من الممكن أن تصليها في أي وقت، سواء على شكل صلوات طويلة أو صلوات سهمية. 

*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جدا أخونى وأحبائى

ميرنا،  ABOTARBO، 

للتقييم المشجع جداا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2012)

*

   الصلاة: ما هي؟ وكيف توصِّل إلى الله؟
من كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



    ليست كل صلاة تعتبر واسطة روحية، يمكن أن توصلك إلى الله.. هنا وأتذكر ما قيل عن إيليا النبي إنه "صلى صلاة" (يع 5: 17) كانت صلاة حقيقية، استطاعت أن تغلق السماء وأن تفتحها، وأن تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها (يع 5: 16).

    فما هى الصلاة إذن؟ ما تعريفها؟

     الصلاة هى جسر يوصل بين الإنسان والله. شبهوها بسلم يعقوب الواصل بين السماء والأرض (تك 28: 12). إنها ليست مجرد كلام، إنما هى صلة.. هى صلتك بالله، قلباً وفكراً..


    الصلاة هى إحساسك بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية.

    وبدون هذا الإحساس لا تكون الصلاة صلاة.. هى مشاعر قلب متجه إلى الله، يشعر بوجود الله معه، أو بأنه واقف أمام الله. كما قال إيليا النبي "حي هو رب الجنود، الذي أنا واقف أمامه" (1مل 18: 15).. وأمام الله ينسى الإنسان كل شيء، ولا يبقى في ذهنه سوى الله وحده. ويتضاءل كل شيء. ويصبح الله هو الكل في الكل وليس غيره..


    الصلاة هى عمل القلب، سواء عبر عنها اللسان أو لم يعبر.

    هى رفع القلب إلى الله. لأن القلب يتحدث مع الله بالشعور والعاطفة، أكثر مما يتحدث اللسان بالكلام. وربما يرتفع القلب إلى الله بدون كلام.

    لذلك فإن تنهد القلب أمام الله صلاة. وحنين القلب إلى الله صلاة. وعواطف الحب نحو الله صلاة. فالصلاة هى الصلة بين الله والإنسان. وإن لم توجد هذه الصلة القلبية، فلن ينفع الكلام شيئاً.


    إن أحببت الله تصلى. وإن صليت تزداد حباً لله. فالصلاة هى عاطفة حب، نعبر عنها بالكلام.

    نرى هذا الحب وهذه العاطفة بكل وضوح في مزامير داود إذ يقول:

    "يا الله أنت إلهي، إليك أبكر. عطشت نفسي إليك" (مز 63: 1). "كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه، هكذا تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله. عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي. متى أجئ وأتراءى قدام الله" (مز 43: 1، 2).. إنه شوق إلى الله عطش إليك. كما تشتاق الأرض العطشانة إلى الماء

    كثيرون يصلون، ولا يشعرون بتعزية. لأن صلواتهم خالية من الحب.. مجرد كلام!

    هؤلاء رفض الله صلواتهم. وقال عنهم " هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه. أما قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيداً" (أش 29: 13). وكرر السيد المسيح نفس التوبيخ بالنسبة إلى اليهود (مت 15: 8) (مر 7: 6) إذن اخلط صلاتك بالحب. وتكلم فيها مع الرب بعاطفة. فالصلاة هى اشتياق النفس إلى الوجود مع الله. هى اشتياق المحدود إلى غير المحدود، اشتياق المخلوق إلى خالقه، واشتياق الروح إلى مصدرها وإلى شبعها..


    والصلاة المقبولة هى التي تصدر من قلب نقى.

    فالكتاب يقول " ذبيحة الأشرار مكرهة الرب، وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته" (أم 15: 8) (أم 21: 27). وقد رفض الرب صلاة الأشرار فقال لهم " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستر وجهى عنكم. وإن أكثرتم الصلاة، لا أسمع. أيديكم ملآنة دماً" (أش 1: 15). ومن الناحية الأخرى يقول الكتاب " طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها" (يع 5: 16).

    إذن ماذا يفعل الخاطئ المثقل بآثامه؟

    يصلى ليساعده الله على التوبة. ويتوب لكي يقبل الله صلاته..

    يصلى ويقول: "توبنى يا رب فأتوب" (أر 31: 18). فالصلاة هى باب المعونة، الذي يدخل منه الخاطئ إلى التوبة. وقد قال ماراسحق "من قال إن هناك باباً آخر للتوبة غير الصلاة فهو مخدوع من الشياطين".. إذن لا تنتظر حتى تتوب ثم تصلى!! إنما أطلب التوبة في صلاتك، من ذلك الذي قال "بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً" (يو 15: 5)


    الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله، لكي يدخل ويطهره.

    تذكرنا بصلاة العشار، الذي رفع قلبه في انسحاق أمام الله، طالباً الرحمة (لو 18: 13). وهكذا خرج مبرراً. عليك إذن أن تصلى لكي تحصل على نقاوة القلب، وأنت تقول للرب في صلواتك: إنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر، واغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج (مز 50).. أليس هو القائل " أعطيكم قلباً جديداً، وأجعل روحاً جديدة في داخلكم.. وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضى" (خر 36: 26، 27).. اطلب منه في صلاتك تحقيق هذا الوعد.


    الصلاة هى تدشين للشفتين وللفكر، وهى تقديس للنفس، بل هى صلح مع الله..

    الإنسان الذي بينه وبين الله خصومة، طبيعى أنه لا يتحدث معه. لا يصلى. لا يجد دالة للحديث مع الله. فإن بدأ يصلى، فمعنى هذا أنه يريد أن يصطلح مع الله.. وإذا صلى، يستحى من حديثه مع الله، ويخجل من أن ينجس فكره الذي كان مع الله منذ حين   يصل إذن إلى استحياء الفكر، وهذا ظاهرة روحية صحيحة.

    وهكذا بالصلاة تبطل الأفكار الردية، كلما داوم الإنسان على الصلاة، ويدخل بها في جو روحي، ويبعد عن قوات الظلمة.

    الصلاة هى رعب الشياطين، وأقوى سلاح ضدهم.

    فالشيطان يخشى أن يفلت هذا المصلى من يده. يخشى أن ينال بصلاته قوة يحاربه بها. كما أنه يحسده على علاقته هذه مع الله، التي حرم هو منها.. لذلك فالشيطان يحارب الصلاة بكل الطرق يحاول أن يمنعه بأن يوحى للإنسان بأن مشاغل كثيرة تنتظره وليس لديه وقت، أو يشعره بالتعب وبثقل في الجسد. وإن أصر على الصلاة، يحاول أن يشتت فكره ليسرح في أمور عديدة.. 

    أما أنت يا رجل الله، فاصمد في صلاتك مهما كانت الحروب. وركز فيها فكرك وكل مشاعرك.

    وكما قال الرسول "قاوموا إبليس فيهرب منكم" (يع 4: 7). ولا تستسلم لأفكاره. واعرف أن محاولته منع صلاتك، إنما تحمل اعترافاً ضمنياً منه بقوة هذه الصلاة كسلاح ضده. فلا تلق سلاحك، بل حارب به. واستمر في الصلاة مهما شردت أفكارك. ولا بد أن ييأس العدو من جهادك الروحي ويتركك. كما أن النعمة لن تتخلى عنك، بل ستكون معك.. 


    وفي صلاتك، افتح أعماق نفسك لتمتلئ من الله.

    اطلب الله نفسه، وليس مجرد خيراته. قل له كما سبق أن قال داود "طلبت وجهك، ولوجهك يا رب التمس. لا تحجب وجهك عنى" (مز 199). تأكد أن نفسك التي تشعر بنقصها، ستظل في فراغ إلى أن يكملها الله نفسه. إنها تحتاج إلى حب أقوى من كل شهوات العالم. وهى عطشانة، وماء العالم لا يستطيع أن يرويها (يو 4: 13).

    قل له يا رب: لست أجد سواك كائناً يفهمني.

    واطمئن إليه: افتح له قلبي، وأحكى له كل أسراري، وأشرح له ضعفاتي فيسمعها ولا يحتقرها. وأسكب أمامه دموعى، وابثه أشواقى. أشعر معه أننى لست وحدى، وإنما معى قلب يحتوينى وقوة تسندنى.. بدونك يا رب، أشعر أننى في فراغ، ولا أرى لي وجوداً حقيقياً. أنت هو عمانوئيل، الله معنا.. روحى تشتاق إلى روحك الكلى، تشتاق إلى ما هو أسمى من المادة والعالم وكل ما فيه.. نعم، إن في داخلى اشتياقاً إلى غير المحدود، لا يشبعه سواك.


    هذه هى صلاة الحب، وهى أعلى من مستوى الطلب. فأنت قد تصلى ولا تطلب شيئاً..

    قد تكون صلاتك شكراً على ما أعطاه لك الله من قبل. تشكره على عنايته بك، ورعايته لك، وعلى ستره ومعونته وكل إحساناته، لك ولكل أصحابك وأحبابك.. وقد تكون صلاتك تسبيحاً لله، مثل صلاة السارافيم " قدوس  قدوس، رب الجنود السماء والأرض مملؤتان من مجدك وكرامتك" (أش 6).

     قد تكون صلاتك مجرد تأمل في صفات الله الجميلة، كما في صلوات القداس الغريغورى، وكما في كثير من المزامير وصلوات الساعات. وكما قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير "لا تبدأ صلاتك بالطلب لئلا يظن أنه لولا الطلب ما كنت تصلى.


    اعتبر صلاتك مجرد تلذذ بعشرة الله، أو كما يسميها بعض الآباء "مذاقة الملكوت".

    مجرد وجودك في حضرة الله متعة، حتى لو لم تفتح فمك بكلمة واحدة، حتى لو لم يتحرك ذهنك بأي فكر، كطفل في حضن أبيه ولا يطلب شيئاً سوى أن يبقى هكذا..

    ترى ما الذي يمكننا أن نطلبه في ملكوت السموات؟! لا شيء طبعاً. لأن هناك لا ينقصنا شيء حتى نطلبه. إنما نتمتع بما قال عنه المرتل " ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب" (مز 34: 8). الصلاة هى مذاقة الملكوت هذا. نذوق هنا على الأرض ما سوف نتمتع به في السماء...


    لذلك قيل عن الصلاة إنها طعام الملائكة.

    هى طعام أرواحهم، وهى غذاؤهم الذي يشبعهم. وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة إلى أرواح  القديسين،  وكانت على الأرض غذاء للآباء المتوحدين والسواح.. ويتغذون فيها بمحبة الله وعشرته، ومتعة أرواحهم به. كما قال داود النبي للرب "أما أنا فخير لي الالتصاق بالرب" (مز 73: 28) 


    مبارك هو إلهنا الطيب الذي منحنا أن نصلى. تواضع منه أن يسمح لنا بأن نتحدث إليه.

    وتواضع منه أن يصغى إلينا.. من نحن التراب والرماد، حتى نقترب إلى الله، ونقف أمامه ونتحدث إليه..و نضم أنفسنا إلى صفوف الملائكة الواقفة أمام عرشه تسبحه وتبارك اسمه، وتتبارك بالوجود في حضرته. حقاً إنه الخالق، أن يسمح لنا نحن مخلوقاته بهذه الدالة: أن نكلمه ويسمعنا.

    لذلك عار كبير وخطية كبرى، أن تقول: ليس لدى وقت للصلاة..!!

    هل يجرؤ العبد أن يقول إنه ليس لديه وقت للكلام مع سيده؟! عجيب بالأكثر أن المخلوق ليس لديه وقت للحديث مع خالقه!! إن أموراً عديدة وتافهة تجد لها وقتاً..

    ومحادثات لا قيمة لها، تجد لها وقتاً. لماذا إذن تحتج بضيق الوقت في الحديث مع الله؟!

    إن داود النبي كان ملكاً وقائداً وقاضياً للشعب، وله أسرة كبيرة، ومع ذلك يقول للرب "سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز 119) " عشية وباكر ووقت الظهر"، "وفي نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك.."، "وسبقت عيناى وقت السحر لأتلو في جميع أقوالك" (مز 119).

    المشكلة لا تكمن إذن في الوقت، إنما في الرغبة. إن كانت لديك رغبة في الصلاة، فلا شك ستجد وقتاً. لماذا إذن تحتج بضيق الوقت في الحديث مع الله؟!


    ثم يجب أن تعرف أن الصلاة بركة لك. وأنك فيها تأخذ، ولست تعطى.

    هل تظن أنك تعطى الله وقتاً حينما تصلى؟! وهل الله محتاج إليك أو إلى صلواتك؟! أم أنت تأخذ في الصلاة قوة ومعونة وبركة، وتأخذ لذة روحية ومتعة بعشرة الله، وحلاً لمشاكلك..؟!

    يجب أن تتغير فكرتك عن الصلاة، لكي تدرك تماماً أنك ضائع بدونها، وأنها عكازك الذي تستند إليه. إن عرفت هذا، ستعتمد عليها كواسطة روحية أساسية في حياتك. وبعد، أتراني أستطيع في هذا المقال أن أحدثك عن كل ما يتعلق بالصلاة؟! كلا، وإنما بعد كل هذا أتركك لتصلى، ولكي تذكرني أيضاً في صلاتك.

تابع
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2012)

*شروط الصلاة المقبولة



ليست كل صلاة مقبولة، لأنه ليست كل صلاة، صلاة.

فصلاة الفريسي المتكبر، لم تكن مقبولة مثل صلاة العشار المنسحق، الذي خرج مبرراً دون ذاك (لو 18: 14). كذلك صلاة الذين أيديهم ملآنة دماً، قال عنها الرب " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستر وجهي عنكم، وإن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع" (أش 1: 15). وأيضاً صلاة المرائين (مت 6)، والذين لعلة يطيلون صلواتهم (مت 23: 14) فقد تصلى صلاة، فيتقدم واحد من الأربعة والعشرين قسيساً، ويأخذها في مجمرته الذهبية، ويقدمها إلى الله رائحة بخور.. (رؤ 5: 8) بينما يصلى آخر طول النهار، ويتعجب الملائكة أن شيئاً من صلوات هذا الإنسان لم يصعد إلى فوق!

فما هى إذن شروط الصلاة؟!

الشروط كثيرة: نذكر منها أنها تكون بالروح، فيها روح الإنسان يخاطب روح الله، وقلبه يتصل بقلب الله، هذه الصلاة التي من الروح ومن القلب، هى التي تفتح أبواب السماء، وتدخل إلى حضرة الله، وتكلمه بدالة، وتتمتع به، وتأخذ منه ما تريد.. بل هذه الصلاة هى التي تشبع الروح، كما قال المرتل: 
" باسمك أرفع يدي، فتشبع نفسي كما كم شحم ودسم" (مز 163: 4، 5).

هذه الصلاة التي من القلب، هى التي يشعر فيها الإنسان بلقائه مع الله. ففيها أما أن نصعد إليه،أو ينزل هو إلينا. المهم أن نلتقي. أو هو الروح القدس يصعدنا فكراً وقلباً إلى الله. وعن هذه الصلاة يقول القديسون إنها حلول السماء في النفس، أو أن النفس تتحول إلى سماء. وهنا تتميز الصلاة بحرارة روحية


الصلاة التي بجب وعاطفة، تكون صلاة حارة

 الصلاة التي بالروح، تكون حارة بطبيعتها. أشعلها الروح الناري. ولذلك قيل عن صلاة القديس مكسيموس ودوماديوس إنها كانت تخرج من أفواههم كشعاع من نار. وهكذا كانت |أصابع القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين حينما  كان يرفع يديه في صلاته..


الصلاة الروحانية تكون أيضاً بفهم وتركيز.

وبالتركيز تبعد عنها طياشة الفكر. كذلك عنصر الفهم يجعل الذهن مركزاً، والعاطفة أيضاً تركز الفكر0 أما الذي يصلى بدون قلب، وبدون فهم، وبدون عاطفة، فبالضرورة تشرد أفكاره في موضوعات متعددة لأن قلبه لم يتخلص بعد من الاهتمام بهذه العالميات، ولا يزال متعلقاً بها حتى وقت الصلاة. فلا تكون صلاته طاهرة، لأنها ملتصقة بماديات العالم.

لهذا، عندما سئل القديس يوحنا الأسيوطى "ما هى الصلاة الطهارة؟" أجاب "هي الموت عن العالم"، لأنه حينما يموت القلب عن أمور العالم، لا يسرح فيها أثناء صلاته، فتصبح صلاته طاهرة بلا طيش.


الصلاة الروحانية تكون أيضاً بخشوع أمام الله.

لقد سبق فتحدثنا عن الصلاة بحب، ولكن الحب لا يمنع الخشوع إطلاقاً. محبتنا لله لا يمكن أن تنسينا هيبته، وجلاله ووقاره. فيمتزج حديثنا معه بالاحترام والتوقير، وندرك أدب الحديث مع الله. وخشوعنا ليس هو خوف العبيد، إنما هو توقير الأبناء لأبيهم وأي أب؟ إنه ليس أباً على الأرض، بل هو أبونا الذي في السموات، الذي تقف أمامه الملائكة في هيبة " بجناحين يغطون وجوههم. وباثنين يغطون أرجلهم" (أش 6: 2). لهذا قال ماراسحق:

" إذا وقفت لتصلى، كن كمن هو قائم أمام لهيب نار".

وإبراهيم أبو الآباء والأنبياء قال " عزمت أن أكلم المولى. وأنا تراب ورماد" (تك 18: 27). لذلك إن وقفت أمام الله، قل له: من أنا يا رب حتى أقف أمامك، أنت الذي تقف أمامك الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والشاروبيم والسارافيم، وكل الجمع غير المحصى الذي للقوات السمائية. كيف أحشر نفسي وسط هذه الطغمات النورانية؟!


خشوعك أمام الله هو خشوع الروح وخشوع الجسد أيضاً.

أما عن خشوع الجسد. فيشمل الوقوف والركوع والسجود، بحيث لا تقف وقفة متراخية ولا متكاسلة، ولا تستسلم للشيطان الذي يحاول أن يشعرك في وقت الصلاة بتعب الجسد أو بمرضه أو إنهاكه أو حاجته إلى النوم..!

هناك أشخاص، إذا وقفوا للصلاة يشعرون بالتعب، بينما يقفون مع أصدقائهم بالساعات دون شعور بالتعب! لذلك احترس من هذا التعب الوهمي، الذي هو من حروب الشياطين. قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير:

 "إياك أن تعتذر عن الصلاة بالمرض، لأن الصلاة وسيلة للشفاء من المرض".

وكما قال ماراسحق " إذا بدأت الصلاة الطاهرة، فاستعد لكل ما يأتي "أي أستعد لحروب الشيطان الذي يريد أن يمنعك عن الصلاة  

خشوع الجسد لازم، لأن الجسد يشترك مع الروح في مشاعرها، ويعبر عنها. فخشوع الروح يعبر عنه خشوع الجسد. وتراخى الروح وعدم اهتمامها، يظهر كذلك في حركات الجسد، مثل انشغال الحواس بشيء آخر أثناء الصلاة! سواء النظر أو السمع وما إلى ذلك..

أما عن خشوع الروح، فيجب أن تصلى بقلب منسحق.  


وتذكر أن الرب قريب من المنسحقين بقلوبهم.. لا تنس أنك طبيعة ترابية، وأنك تكلم خالقك الذي هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب (رؤ 19: 16). ولا تنس أيضاً خطاياك التي  أحزنت بها روح الله القدوس، وخنت محبته وقابلت إحساناته بالجحود لذلك قف بانسحاق قدامه، كما صلى دانيال النبي وقال " لك يا سيد البر. أما لنا فخزي الوجوه.. لأننا أخطأنا إليك. تمردنا عليك" (دا 9: 7-9). قل له: أنا لا استحق شيئاً. ولكن مع كثرة خطاياي وجحودي، يشجعني طول أناتك، ويعزيني قلبك الواسع. أنت الإله الطيب، الذي لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا (حز 18: 23، 32). في أنا الساقط تظهر عظمة مراحمك.


ولتكن صلاتك بإيمان..

تؤمن أن الله يسمعك ويحبك، ويستجيب لك في كل ما يراه خيراً لك. وقد قال السيد الرب "كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين، تنالونه" (مت 21: 23). وإن لم يكن لك هذا الإيمان، فاطلبه في صلاتك. كما قال أبو ذلك المريض المصروع للرب "أؤمن يا سيد. فأعن عدم إيماني" (مر 9: 24) – أو كما قال الرسول للرب: زد إيماننا (لو 17: 5) تذكر ذلك الوعد الجميل " كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن" (مر 9: 23).

ثق أن الإيمان يعطى الصلاة قوة. وأيضاً الصلاة تقوى الإيمان.. غير أنك إن طلبت طلباً لا تتعجل نواله. وإنما انتظر الرب. آمن أنه سوف يستجيب، مهما بدا لك أنه أبطأ في استجابته. استمع إلى داود النبي وهو يقول "أنتظر الرب. ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك، وانتظر الرب" (مز 27: 13).


لتكن صلاتك أيضاً بعمق وبفهم.

كلما كانت صلاتك بفهم، وتقصد كل كلمة تقولها، فإنها حينئذ ستكون بعمق. إن المرتل يصرخ في المزمور ويقول "من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب. يا رب استمع صوتي" (مز 130: 1). "من عمق قلبي طلبتك" (مز 199). صل إذن من عمق قلبك، ومن عمق فكرك، ومن عمق إيمانك، ومن عمق احتياجك.. وعمق الصلاة يمنحها حرارة..

تابع
*


----------



## النهيسى (1 فبراير 2012)

*تداريب على الصلاة

 
1-تدرب على إطالة الوقت في الوجود مع الله.

ما أجمل قول المرتل في المزمور "محبوب هو اسمك يا رب، فهو طول النهار تلاوتي" (مز 119).

فأسأل أنت نفسك كم من الوقت تقضيه مع الله؟ لا شك أنك تقضى أوقاتاً كثيرة في أحاديث وفى ترفيهات لا تفيدك شيئاً.. وكلها وقت ضائع. فيا ليتك تخصص وقتاً أطول للحديث مع الله. ولا تجعل هذه الأوقات في نهاية مشغولياتك، بل في قمة مشغولياتك.

2-تدريب على الاستيقاظ المبكر، وبدء اليوم بالصلاة.

حيث يكون القلب صافياً، ولم يزدحم بعد بأفكار العمل وسائر المسئوليات. ويكون البيت هادئاً، لم يستيقظ أهله بعد ولم تدركه الضوضاء. فتخلو مع الله بدون معطل، ويكون الله هو أول من تتحدث إليه في يومك، وتأخذ منه بركة اليوم كله..


3-اهتم بصلوات الساعات في الأجبية:

وإن لم تستطع خلال النهار أن تصلى كل ساعة بكمالها. فعلى الأقل يمكنك أن تصلى القطع والتحليل الخاص بها. وثق أن ذلك سوف لا يستغرق منك سوى دقائق معدودة ترفع فيها قلبك إلى الله خلال حروب النهار ومشغولياته.

وينفعك في ذلك: الحفظ، فكلما كنت تحفظ قطع الأجبية ومزامير الأجبية، ستصليها بدون كتاب وبدون أن يشعر بك أحد

4- حاول أن تمارس الصلاة في كل مكان.

مطيعاً قول الكتاب " صلوا كل حين" (لو 18: 1). " صلوا بلا انقطاع" (1تس 5: 17).. تدرب على الصلاة في الطريق، حتى لا تنشغل بمناظره. تدرب على الصلاة وأنت مع الناس، وبخاصة إن كانت أحاديثهم معثرة أو لا تعنيك. تدرب على الصلاة وأنت في طرق المواصلات، لكي تستفيد من الوقت.. يمكنك أيضاً أن تصلى في دخولك إلى بيتك، وفي خروجك منه. وكذلك في دخولك إلى مكان عملك، وفي خروجك.. وأيضاً في كل مقابلة ليعطيك الرب نعمة وتوفيقاً.

5- تدرب على الصلوات القصيرة المتكررة (الصلوات السهمية).

مثل صلاة "يا رب يسوع المسيح ارحمني" أو "اللهم التفت إلى معونتى. يا رب اسرع وأعنى" أو "أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك" أو "أشكرك يا رب على كل حال".. أو أية آية صلاة تركبها من نفسك، وتكون مناسبة لحالك ومعبرة عن مشاعرك.. وكثرة ترديد الصلاة تجعلها تلتصق بعقلك الباطن بحيث يدور بها فكرك تلقائياً، ويمكن أن تبقى معك حتى في نومك. ولعله ينطبق على هذا قول المرتل "كنت أذكرك على فراشى".

6-تدرب على الصلاة من أجل الآخرين.

تدرب على الصلاة من أجل كل الذين هم في حاجة. من أجل أقربائك وأصحابك وزملائك.. من أجل الكنيسة بوجه عام، وكنيستك المحلية بوجه خاص، ومن أجل الخدمة.. صلاة أخرى من أجل المرضى والراقدين، ومن أجل المحتاجين إلى توبة. صلاة من أجل العالم والوطن.. وتتدرج في الطلبة لأجل الآخرين إلى أن تصلى من أجل أعدائك ومقاوميك.

7- تدرب أن تدخل الله في كل موضوع وكل مشكلة.

فلا تقف وحدك في كل مشاكلك، ولا تعتمد في حلها على ذكائك وحده أو مجرد معونة الآخرين. إنما أشعر بأنك لا تستغنى عن الله في كل ما يعرض لك. وثق أن الصلاة ستجلب لك الشعور بالأمن والاطمئنان والسلام الداخلي. وثق أن مشاكلك قد تسلمتها يد أمينة قوية، يمكنها أن تدبر أمورك كلها.

عندما تصلى من أجل مشكلة، إما أن يحلها الله وتنتهي، أو إن بقيت، يعطيك سلاماً قلبياً من جهتها.

وهذا هو أيضاً لون من حل المشكلة. فالمشكلة موجودة، ولكنك غير متضايق منها وغير مضطرب، وكأنك لا تشعر بوجودها. وأصبحت لا تعتبرها إشكالاً أو منغصاً.. إنها فاعلية الصلاة.

8-تدرب على الصلوات الخاصة، بالإضافة إلى الصلوات الطقسية.


الصلاة التي تكلم فيها الله بكل صراحة، وتكشف له كل ما في قلبك. لا مانع إن تقول له " أنا يا رب أحبك. ولكني أشعر أنني أحب أموراً أخرى في العالم تعطلني عنك. وكلما حاولت أن أنزعها من قلبي، أجد نفسي ضعيفاً أمامك. وأنا أعرف أن " محبة العالم عداوة لله" (يع 4: 4)  . لذلك أعطني يا رب أن أحبك المحبة الكاملة. وأنقذني بقوتك من كل ضد محبتك.

لا تكن صلاتك مجرد عبارات منمقة مختارة منتقاة. بل لتكن كلمات صريحة نابعة من قلبك، بلا تكلف ولا تصنع.. تعبر عن حالتك ومشاعرك، بقلب مفتوح.. واحذر من أن تكون صلاتك مجرد روتين.

9- لكي تكون صلاتك بفهم، تدرب على التأمل في صلوات المزامير والأجبية وكل الصلوات المحفوظة.

 فكلما تغوص في معاني هذه الصلوات، ستجد لها عمقاً يصحبك في وقت الصلاة بها. بل ستتعلم أسلوب التخاطب مع الله. كما قال التلاميذ للرب " علمنا أن نصلى" (لو 11: 2).

 10-إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى الصلاة الطاهرة، فلا تمتنع عن الصلاة لهذا السبب.

فالصلاة كأية فضيلة، يتدرج الإنسان في الوصول إلى كمالها. وقد قال ماراسحق: إن كنت تنتظر حتى تصل إلى الصلاة الطاهرة ثم تصلى. فإلى الأبد ما تصلى. لأن الصلاة الطاهرة نصل إليها بالصلاة..

11-تدرب أنك  تستمر في الصلاة، كلما أردت أن تنهيها..

فمن علامات نجاحك في الصلاة، إنك لا تستطيع أن تتركها وكأنك تناجى الرب وتقول "ابق معي يا سيدي" وتقول مع سفر النشيد "أمسكته ولم أرخه" (نش 3: 4).. بل إن كل طلبة أو لفظة تشعر بحلاوتها، فلا تريد تركها. كما قال أحد الآباء عن صلوات القديسين " ومن حلاوة الكلمة في أفواهم، ما كونوا يستطيعون تركها إلى لفظة أخرى.. *


----------



## Son Ava Karas (1 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايديكم اخوتي ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Toni_Thaer (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا خيي النهيسي فدتني كتير الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2012)

*ما هي شروط استجابة الصلاة؟*

*ما هي شروط استجابة الصلاة؟*


قال الربّ يسوع «إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كَلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ    مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ» (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 15: 7) وقال رسوله    المحبوب يوحنّا «إِنْ لَمْ تَلُمْنَا قُلُوبُنَا فَلَنَا ثِقَةٌ مِنْ نَحْوِ    ٱللّٰهِ. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْنَا نَنَالُ مِنْهُ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْفَظُ وَصَايَاهُ،    وَنَعْمَلُ ٱلأَعْمَالَ ٱلْمَرْضِيَّةَ أَمَامَه. وَهٰذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ:    أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِٱسْمِ ٱبْنِهِ يَسُوعَ ٱلْمَسِيحِ، وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً    كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً» (1 يوحنّا 3: 21-23). 
   هنا في دنيانا تتوقّف قوّة وساطة أيّ شخص على صفاته وعلاقته بمن يتوسّط لديه.    أي أنّ شخصيّة الوسيط هي العامل الأساسيّ في قبول وساطته. هكذا الأمر مع الله إذ    تتوقّف استجابة صلواتنا على شخصيّة يسوع المسيح الذي هو الوسيط الوحيد، والذي    يشترط للقيام بالوساطة «أن نثبت فيه وتثبت كلمته فينا». 
   وقد شرح الربّ المعلّم هذا الثبات في مثل الكرمة حيث يقول «أَنَا ٱلْكَرْمَةُ    ٱلْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي ٱلْكَرَّامُ. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ    يَنْزِعُهُ، وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ    أَكْثَرَ. أَنْتُمُ ٱلآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ ٱلْكَلاَمِ ٱلَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ    بِهِ. اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ ٱلْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ    أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي ٱلْكَرْمَةِ،    كَذٰلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. أَنَا ٱلْكَرْمَةُ    وَأَنْتُمُ ٱلأَغْصَانُ. ٱلَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هٰذَا يَأْتِي    بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ» (الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 15: 1-5). 
   فالمؤمنون الحقيقيّون أغصان في المسيح الذي هو الكرمة الحقيقيّة حتّى يمكن أن    تكون لهم الصلاة المُستجابة. نعم إنّه مفروض في المؤمن أن يثبت في المسيح ويحفظ    وصاياه ويسلك في طاعة كاملة في القلب والحياة. وحينئذٍ يستطيع أن يصلّي باستقامة    والربّ يعطيه سؤله.
   قد يتساءل البعض عن سبب إخفاقهم في أن تكون لهم هذه الحياة المباركة، حياة    الغصن الثابت في الكرمة. هؤلاء يحسن بهم أن يتأمّلوا في كلمة مهمّة من مَثَل    الكرمة، وهو قول المسيح «أنا الكرمة الحقيقيّة وأبي الكرّام... وأنتم الأغصان»    وهذا يعني أنّ لنا الابن المجيد في ملء لاهوته، ولنا الآب الكرّام الذي يسهر    علينا كأغصان مراقباً نموّ كلّ غصن وأثماره. ولكن إن كانت الظروف تتخللنا وتعيق    نمونا وبالتالي تحد من أثمارنا، فلا بد للكرام الإلهي أن يتناولنا بمقصه لينقينا.   
   ويقدّم لنا الكتاب المقدّس أمثلة عن قوّة الصلاة في حياة إبراهيم وموسى    وإيليّا. ويذكر لنا الثمار التي كانت لهم. ولكنّنا حين نتأمّل سيرة حياتهم نعلم    أنّهم قبل حصولهم على هذه الإمتيازات قبلوا تأديبات الربّ بفرح، وأطاعوا أوامره    بالانفصال عن العالم الذي وُضِع في الشرّير.
   فإن كنتَ يا صديقي تريد الحصول على امتياز رجال الصلاة، فاخضع للكرّام الإلهيّ    حين يمدّ مقصّه لكي ينقّيك. لا تخشَ شيئاً، فالمقصّ هو كلمة الربّ بدليل قول    المسيح «أنتم الآن أنقياء بسبب الكلام الذي كلّمتكم به». وقال أيضاً في صلاته    الشفاعيّة «قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. كَلاَمُكَ هُوَ حَقٌّ» (يوحنا 17: 17).


----------

